# dumb question!!!



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I havent trapped in about 15 years mind you im only 26. I recently aquired my great grandpas traps from the 40s and 50 and they all still work quite well. my grandpa never trapped and gave them to me. i live on a military instalation in missouri and know of alot of bobcats around and have caught several rabbits instead. are the fuzzy turds worth anything besides the meat they put in my gut?


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how much this will help but at the place I get my supplies for making stuff they sell rabbit hides for $10 to $25 soft tanned, so somebody must buy 'em, but I doubt they pay much. Anything is usually better than nothing though.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Very true! They taste good in a stew so that right there is worth it for me but anykind of cash helps!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe someone on here from Mo. can help you find a fir buyer. Until then, you at least get some good eats.








So, are you stationed at the million dollar hole, Ft. Leonard wood? At least thats what it used to be called when I was in the Army.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Beerman069


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

welcome good 2 have u on pt yep thay will just fine i use alot of old one myself and thay work fine 4 me good luck


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum beerman069 !


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I need to learn more and what I've found here is among the best I can find, so again thanks!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am as a matter of fact in the "Million dollar hole" no one calls it that anymore but I work at the Marines maintenance shop here for another 13 months before I get out of here and to Montana.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

A chunk of rabbit fur makes for a great eye catcher for your bobcat sets.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Beerman, welcome to the site and thank you for your service! There is a market for the rabbit fur. I sell mine to a local who ties flies. I don't get much but every little bit helps. I sell them in the round and let him remove the fur however he chooses. Ask around this site and any fly fisherman you may know and you should be able to find somebody who is interested.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can honestly say I wouold have never thought of fly tiers. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

As a former fly-tyer, I can tell you that there is a market for hare masks and rabbit fur for dubbing material (dubbing is used to build fly bodies and gives the fly a "spikey" appearance). Although I'm not sure you'd have the volume to satisfy a fly shop, you may be able to find some guides or weekend anglers to sell to. There are fly fishing forums - much like PredatorTalk - that may be a good place to start. Depending upon what part of MT you are headed to there could be virtually an unending supply of customers. I spent 7 years in Bozeman......it was phenomenal fly fishing country.


----------



## dmc (Dec 29, 2012)

Just remember all cats hunt by eye sight so anything that will make them look even a xmas ball from tree will draw them to your bait. I use to raise rabbits and used dead babyies for bait. I also tied a flag or ball from xmas tree to get there att.


----------

